# ******* Beekeeping



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

Ever wondered what makes the best bee stand. This was to be temporary and but has turned into a little longer stay than I had expected.

The girls have high class taste.




























Thought you guys would get a kick out of this.

Cya
Thesurveyor


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Get that car up on blocks!

and you call yourself a red neck. Your cars should be on the same sort of foundation as your trailer - that's why God made cinderblocks.


----------



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

You are correct, then the **** dogs could enjoy it as well.

HAHAHA....


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Turn the hive around so the entrance is facing the windshield. That way, you can sit inside with a few brews and entertain your spouse and perhaps get lucky....if you know what I mean...  

That would be ******* television, at its best.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

XC, you can only have 8 vehicles on blocks in NC. They make you keep all others "roadable". You just can't see the 8 behind the camera.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

If it were a true ******* hive stand it would have been a truck.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks like the extension cord (orange) for the TV is laying on the hood as well! Great set up to keep the skunks away!


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

iddee said:


> XC, you can only have 8 vehicles on blocks in NC. They make you keep all others "roadable". You just can't see the 8 behind the camera.


I once had a vehicle up on blocks in my front yard...in front of my trailer.  . When I heard Jeff Foxworthy's "If you have ever mowed your lawn and found a car..." I couldn't stop laughing. Wife - Not so amused.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Does that come from experience Bjorn???? 

Why not put one more in the front, 2 more in the back roll down the winders and have surround sound ta boot!!!

I love it!!

Thanks surveyor


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

need a little duct tape for an entrance reducer


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I bet you're not married. Or if you are, the car is not in sight of your house!


----------



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

That is a bet you would win. The car is behind the barn. You cannot see it from anywhere but directly behind the barn. That is how I am still married. That is the reason the hive is there, nowhere else to put them.....

I planned on moving them to another yard on some property we are building a new house, but the flow hit, and I got busy, hence too many things going on...

Just thought you guys would get a kick out of it. I laugh every time I go back there to check it. The thing is heavy and the hood has not bent or bowed. That is when they made cars out of metal and not plastic.

Believe it or not the car only has 73K miles. The original 462 V4 is still in place.The speedometer is like a thermometer, the speed registered like a red line as you got faster. Neat car, just was put out to paster too long ago. I bought the car to street rod, but found too much rust in the top and someone filled the passenger rear with a ton of bondo. So scrapped that idea, moved onto a better car.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>The original 462 V4 is still in place.

V4? I always wanted a MK IV or V. My second ex-father in law had one, I really liked it.


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Thats why when you go to a ******* school you find out they only teach drivers ed on Mondays thru Wednsdays....They have to use the car for sex ed on Thursdays and Fridays...


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I thought the extension cord was those bees hooking up a tiny fridge on the landing board...


----------



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

Meant to say 4V, for 4 barrel carb.

It took a big block to move 7,000 lbs of automobile.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

I see I'm not the only one who leaves a swarm where it is hived. 

Do you work the hive from the ground?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*take the girls cruising*

i would pay money to watch you take the girls cruise down main street on a friday night


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Tie a goat to one bumper and a bluetick to the other and you would have it made.


----------

